

Pre-Alpha testing started for CipherShed (fork of TrueCrypt) - dsr12
https://ciphershed.org/pre-alpha-testing-started/

======
jmnicolas
What a coincidence, a few days ago I stumbled on a previous bookmark of their
website and was wondering what happened to the project.

It's a bit sad that 14 years after the year 2000 (where we were supposed to
have flying cars ;-) we still don't have several audited and trustable full
disk encryption systems.

